# Oil Less turkey fryer



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Has anyone here ever used an Oil less turkey fryer? Just picked one up yesterday and will probably use it Thursday for the bird, instead of my usual oil frying.

Anyone have any good recipes for a dry rub for a bird?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I got one last year and have used it 5 or 6 times. I got some good rub recies off of google. I like mine a lot.
Lot easer clean up. I have cooked turkey. two large whole chickens at a time, and a large rack of ribs,have been please each time with the results.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Don. I was hoping someone had good results. LOL Looks like the wifes family will be my guinea pigs I'll check out google. Any recommendations on a rub?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

no, not really, depends on if you like it hot and spicey or just a good season rub. My kids like lots of pepper my wife doesn't.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I think there was a post on here a year or two back that had some good info on oiless cookers. Might hit search and see if you can find it


----------

